# Greg Park aka Choson Ninja



## IcemanSK

I'm curious to see if anyone knows about this guy beyond what we see on youtube. http://youtube.com/user/ChosonNinja?ob=1

We can all have opinions on what he has on his videos: both positive & negative. I'm just curious if anyone has met him &/or trained with him.


----------



## Hawke

I believe he has a real dojo in Southern California.  DTG (Dedicated to God) Karate.  Maybe you can ask some of his live (non YouTube) students over at the DTG Karate Dojo.


----------



## IcemanSK

I'm looking for info on his school & all I find are more video posts. I figure as web-savy as he is, he'd have a website for his school.


----------



## terryl965

Well if he is the chosen one then let it be. I for one will not miss with him for the simple fact he is the chosen one. By who who knows but the title scares me.


----------



## IcemanSK

terryl965 said:


> Well if he is the chosen one then let it be. I for one will not miss with him for the simple fact he is the chosen one. By who who knows but the title scares me.


 

That's what I wondered. They he explains that's it's cho SON, rather than chosen. He calls himself that because he's half Korean & half Japanese. Choson is an early term for Korea. Quite clever.


----------



## Hawke

hehe. Choson is an old name for Korea back when it used to be one country.  His name can be translated "Korean Ninja" I think.


----------



## Nolerama

I've seen his stuff, and think it's amusing... and a little corny.

I know Youtube is flame-central, but I still don't trust anyone to teach martial arts, but can't handle a critical question when you send him one.

But... different strokes for different folks.


----------



## IcemanSK

Nolerama said:


> I've seen his stuff, and think it's amusing... and a little corny.
> 
> I know Youtube is flame-central, but I still don't trust anyone to teach martial arts, but can't handle a critical question when you send him one.
> 
> But... different strokes for different folks.


 
That's the hard thing about a guy on the net. Some view the videos & say, "wow that's great." Others say "he's terrible & doing something a disservice to MA." We all can have an opinion based on what we see in the videos. That's why I wanna know if anyone has any 1st hand knowledge of him or his students. I'm having a hard time even finding info about his school or where he trains.


----------



## Shicomm

Gregory is an odd guy imho.
His motives ( providing martial arts instruction to those who cant affort to take classes ) are good but it's a confusing movement he's on to.
We've seen movement from ninjutsu to karate and from tkd to taijutsu...  it seems he's having a hard time sticking to a style / name .

At a certain point i decided to put a video reponse on his activities on youtube.

 Part one 

 Part two 

Since that point there where some things going on including the grand opening of his on-line dojo.
To get a membership there you "have to be fully honest" and have a youtube account.
Strange thing is that it seems that Gregory wasn't that honest when registrating the mychosondojo.com domain.... 

_ 
Domain Name: MYCHOSONDOJO.COM

   Administrative Contact:
      Park, Greg 
      My Choson Ninja
      123 Street
      Los Angeles, CA 12345
      United States
      8005551212
_

 Source 

Overall i'm very tempted to say it's a cult but to stay on the safe side i would say that the whole image is weird to say at least...


----------



## IcemanSK

Your points are well taken, Shicomm. But as you say, you've not seen him beyond youtube, either. As far as the domain name, anyone could have regitered that name. It's not an active site now.

We have our opinions about him & the videos. But, without 1st hand knowledge, it's still a bit distant to have an informed opinion.

Personally, I'm just curious. I want to like the guy. Not to train with him: just to know he's doing the good he says he wants to do. It'd be the same about a school down the street. But in his case, I'm having trouble finding people who have been to his school or even where his school is. Until I can hear from someone who has actually trained with him or met him, I can only see the ads about him & his school. Which tells me like.


----------



## Shicomm

IcemanSK said:


> I'm having trouble finding people who have been to his school or even where his school is. Until I can hear from someone who has actually trained with him or met him, I can only see the ads about him & his school. Which tells me like.



You're so right.

This video just popped up on the channel.
I checked it out since it was saying MMA but now it's doubt.

Are those guys that funny or is it an example of the level that most of the 'fanboys' seem to have ? 

Regarding most of the reponse to the video it seems that it's weird at least !


----------



## IcemanSK

My last sentence should have read, "Which shows me little."

I just find him curious.


----------



## Nolerama

Shicomm said:


> You're so right.
> 
> This video just popped up on the channel.
> I checked it out since it was saying MMA but now it's doubt.
> 
> Are those guys that funny or is it an example of the level that most of the 'fanboys' seem to have ?
> 
> Regarding most of the reponse to the video it seems that it's weird at least !


 

*Sigh* I tried to comment on the video, asking (very politely) for a more "alive" technique because it really didn't look effective in terms of MMA (or anything for that matter) although I'm sure a more live technique would explain my question easily. The responder responded and said "Do you thinks this because no one of us lose blood or screams?"

What's up with that? My question wasn't even answered, instead he/she/it tried to pick a flame war without event attempting to answer the question.

That's not just a difference in opinion, it's just plain lazy. Who would want to train with people like that?

I got a similar response from "Choson Ninja."  Numerous times. This is pure garbage. Those two Youtube posters should be able to back their vids with a legitimate answer, instead of passing judgement and asking a rhetorical, dismissive question. Greg Park certainly does that. Even though he preaches against it.

He's playing Whack-a-Mole with his credibility by trying to cover his butt with "philosophies" but doing the exact opposite. What a crock!

I truly hope no one wastes their time or pays for his "instruction."

Sorry, Ice, I know that you were just inquiring about Choson Ninja, but I've found him to be antithetical to my own core beliefs, as well as my martial arts journey. I'm pretty sure there are a lot of people out there who can actually back up their Faith in the martial arts world, while teaching effective, explainable technique, and promoting credibility not only to the art itself, but to the practitioner.


----------



## terryl965

Nolerama said:


> *Sigh* I tried to comment on the video, asking (very politely) for a more "alive" technique because it really didn't look effective in terms of MMA (or anything for that matter) although I'm sure a more live technique would explain my question easily. The responder responded and said "Do you thinks this because no one of us lose blood or screams?"
> 
> What's up with that? My question wasn't even answered, instead he/she/it tried to pick a flame war without event attempting to answer the question.
> 
> That's not just a difference in opinion, it's just plain lazy. Who would want to train with people like that?
> 
> I got a similar response from "Choson Ninja." Numerous times. This is pure garbage. Those two Youtube posters should be able to back their vids with a legitimate answer, instead of passing judgement and asking a rhetorical, dismissive question. Greg Park certainly does that. Even though he preaches against it.
> 
> He's playing Whack-a-Mole with his credibility by trying to cover his butt with "philosophies" but doing the exact opposite. What a crock!
> 
> I truly hope no one wastes their time or pays for his "instruction."
> 
> Sorry, Ice, I know that you were just inquiring about Choson Ninja, but I've found him to be antithetical to my own core beliefs, as well as my martial arts journey. I'm pretty sure there are a lot of people out there who can actually back up their Faith in the martial arts world, while teaching effective, explainable technique, and promoting credibility not only to the art itself, but to the practitioner.


 
Breath relax and remember there are so many of these guys around and it is a shame.


----------



## Nolerama

terryl965 said:


> Breath relax and remember there are so many of these guys around and it is a shame.



I appreciate the advice. After hitting the post button, I think I might have stepped over the line just a tad.


----------



## Shicomm

It's a strange thing that critique in general is a sort of no go with Greg and the "students" and "(assistant) teachers" 

They never critisise eachother and when somebody from 'outside' comments it ( like , giving some advice or ask for something )  they get non-saying replies like "i get at least 2 email a day saying that this stuff saved my life" 

Although the disclaimer states that the video's should be treated as entertainment...  :shrug:


----------



## Shicomm

Since a few things have happened i decided to get some more talk on youtube.
Maybe worth a watch ?  

 Part 1 

 Part 2


----------

